# SANDY HOLLOW/ROSASHARN DOE/ PEDIGREE 2ND PAGE



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Just wanted to know what you guys think of daisy--- she's a Tiger L granddaughter and goes back to Rosasharn Uni and Ultimate. Not to mention Goodwood Chiapas . . .


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK OF MY SANDY HOLLOW/ROSASHARN DOE?*

I like her................. very nice...................... :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK OF MY SANDY HOLLOW/ROSASHARN DOE?*

She is gorgeous!! Beautiful doe!


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK OF MY SANDY HOLLOW/ROSASHARN DOE?*

Beautiful doe. Nice blending and topline. I'd like to see a little more refined, longer neck on her. Nice feet and legs too. Very pretty little girl! Congratulations!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK OF MY SANDY HOLLOW/ROSASHARN DOE?*

That's what I thought when I saw her. She is very beautifully put together, and I think her only major fault is her neck. i can't wait for her 2009 kids! ~ Talitha :horse:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK OF MY SANDY HOLLOW/ROSASHARN DOE?*

I agree w/ Eliya. She does look very nice overall but her neck could be longer and leaner. How old is she?


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK OF MY SANDY HOLLOW/ROSASHARN DOE?*

she was born in o6 so about 2. She's a first freshener, but she only had one kid. He (her former owner) said she had a nice udder, but it was small because of the single kid. I am looking forward to her second freshening and am retaining one doeling. ~ Talitha :horse: ps. She'll be due in February-March!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK OF MY SANDY HOLLOW/ROSASHARN DOE?*

Oh, that's exciting! FF's usually have smaller udders but typically gain more capacity with more freshenings. Who will she be bred to? She's very pretty and I'm sure her babies will be gorgeous! Hopefully she'll have more than one this time!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK OF MY SANDY HOLLOW/ROSASHARN DOE?*

Lost Valley Stetson. here's a pix.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK OF MY SANDY HOLLOW/ROSASHARN DOE?*

Oh, he's very handsome! Very powerful! He looks cool!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK OF MY SANDY HOLLOW/ROSASHARN DOE?*

i love those lines. in fact i think your doe is the aunt to the doe i'm getting in three weeks from kay holloway


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK OF MY SANDY HOLLOW/ROSASHARN DOE?*

oh, really? does she have a website? I would luvv to look at the goat! :wahoo:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK OF MY SANDY HOLLOW/ROSASHARN DOE?*

she has a website but no pictures. the doe i'm getting was born in april. i do have a picture of the litter sister and her pedigree is on my website on the jr does page. beautiful goats.

she sold the sire but he was the same color as your doe. i do know that the buck and your doe had the same sire, dam i am unsure but yea

her website is on my links page under roc n ewe ranch, her name is kay, she is the DHIA head for NDGA


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK OF MY SANDY HOLLOW/ROSASHARN DOE?*

Sonrise, by chance is she out of Rasasharns Tiger I?
beth


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK OF MY SANDY HOLLOW/ROSASHARN DOE?*

She is very purty!! Rosasharn Tiger L is one of my favorites! I have a doe out of Rosasharn Tiger I and she is really nice. And the buck you're breeding her to looks great! He looks real powerful in the rear end.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK OF MY SANDY HOLLOW/ROSASHARN DOE?*

No, she's by a Tiger L son. But she has alot of good crossing her pedigree. Alot of milk--- and I look forward to seeing her second freshening udder!

SS: ARMCH Rosasharn's Tiger L ++*S 'E' ++B

S: Rosasharn's TL Ukulele Ke'a +*S +*B

SD: ARMCH Rosasharn's Uni 3*D 'E' 2*M

DS: Rosasharn SS Ultimate*S

D: Sandy Hollow SU Izzy 3*D

DD: Goodwood KD Chiapas 2*D


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very nice pedigree!!!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

sonrise- your doe is the full aunt to my little doeling


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

That is so cool! :leap:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

he nice pedigree. her sire is half brothers with a friend of mines buck. Like olivia said she is the full aunt or something like that. Jen tarleton has Tiger I who is another tiger L son he is the same red coloring.
beth


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

We have a couple daughters from Tiger I - Just curious, but has anyone seen him in person? I've only seen a pic. . . .


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes, I have seen him in person, Jen and i were roomates for awhile. He is a nice buck, not very friendly though.
beth


----------

